# morrels on dehydrator



## varminthunter (Dec 19, 2005)

If i want to dry some to keep for a while how long to i put them on my dehydrator? And how do i know they are done? Also how should i store them afterwards? thanks


----------



## cdavid202 (Jan 29, 2011)

6-8 hrs at 125deg. Bigger may take longer exc. Cut them in half to. After they r dry (bend a peice of the stem. If it breaks they r done and dry) then put them in air tight jars (glass) out of the light

C

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## turkey track (Sep 18, 2008)

Whatever you do, don't wash them before dehydrating them. They get dark and shrink to a fraction of their original size. Just brush them off, cut in half, and dehydrate until they are dry. Smaller ones will dry out first, but don't worry, you can't over dry them. Better to be super dry than not.


----------



## varminthunter (Dec 19, 2005)

turkey track said:


> Whatever you do, don't wash them before dehydrating them. They get dark and shrink to a fraction of their original size. Just brush them off, cut in half, and dehydrate until they are dry. Smaller ones will dry out first, but don't worry, you can't over dry them. Better to be super dry than not.


 thanks. i did wash them then dehydrate last year and they shrunk a ton like you say. i though it was normal. good info thanks guys


----------



## spoikey (Jan 18, 2005)

You can use the lowest heat setting on your dehydrator. It may take a little longer but they won't be half cooked and will rehydrate better. Store in glass jars or sealable plastic bags like a Ziplock. They keep for years as long as they are thoroughly dry.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Actually a screen propped up near a cracked window with the bottom or the screen open to the air on the underside works as well as anything. Takes about 3 days +/- a day depending on humidity.

Never used a dehydrator but tried a few times in the past "forcing" them dry (oven or sunlight) and they did not come out well. Rinsing also tends to cause a leathery texture and loss of flavor. Hope yours turn out well.

Good luck y'all!!!!


----------



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

I do the same thing on drying them at around 100 deg. to 120 deg. The only different thing I do is collect 1/2 and 1 gal. " PLASTIC " jars from the Bars. I used to get the GLASS ones till I dropped one that was full of Morels. You don't want to take a chance with hundreds of glass splinters. Besides, gives me an excuse to go " Bar Hop'n " ....:lol:


----------



## wilsonm (Dec 28, 2010)

I've always used a dehydrator with good results and washed them ahead of time. I always put them in a ziplock and freeze them after dehydrating. One year some insects hatched out when they were dried and in a ziplock in the cupboard. The larvae ate the dried morels.


----------



## varminthunter (Dec 19, 2005)

wilsonm said:


> I've always used a dehydrator with good results and washed them ahead of time. I always put them in a ziplock and freeze them after dehydrating. One year some insects hatched out when they were dried and in a ziplock in the cupboard. The larvae ate the dried morels.


 thats nasty. makes me want to wash them right away. I take it you had not washed them ones that hatched the bugs?


----------



## wilsonm (Dec 28, 2010)

varminthunter said:


> thats nasty. makes me want to wash them right away. I take it you had not washed them ones that hatched the bugs?


I washed them as always, but there must have been some eggs stuck in the pores.


----------

